# Got a new receiver. Stream wont do volume



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

title says it all. i have disconnected the power but that didnt help. i hear tell of a reset button but will that make me log in to all my stuff. basically ...how does one program this remote?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> title says it all. i have disconnected the power but that didnt help. i hear tell of a reset button but will that make me log in to all my stuff. basically ...how does one program this remote?


If you did the update before they took it down,you can navigate to the remote menu, and I believe set it all up.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

my options on remote are :change name, unpair, battery and version. i havent slammed this product yet but it immediately controlled my 8 yr old Sony 1040 and cant play ball with a brand new yamaha? must i call sri lanka?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Try here.

Tivo Customer Support Community

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So I wake up this morning. Didnt do anything except watch Jack Ryan and bada bing bada boom...my remote all of a sudden controls my receiver volume. Options under remote settings have not changed so I did not get an update.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I posted somewhere else. I woke up Saturday and now the volume works.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> So I wake up this morning. Didnt do anything except watch Jack Ryan and bada bing bada boom...my remote all of a sudden controls my receiver volume. Options under remote settings have not changed so I did not get an update.


I posted in the remote thread, but mine has also been extremely flaky. It works sometimes, but it's inconsistent. I can't imagine it's interference or anything like that, since the remote LEDs don't even flash with button use, but will all of a sudden flash red a couple of times and then let me control things...but only for a short amount of time, then it "sleeps" again.

Good luck. Hopefully yours keeps working (mine worked flawlessly for almost 2 weeks). I called up TiVo and they told me to just return the TS4K altogether.


----------



## Charlyc (Aug 27, 2020)

When I switched TV's I had to reset to factory and the all was well. They do the TV detection when you set it up.


----------

